# when to clean cages after hedgies gave birth?



## anubisdeathgod (May 17, 2010)

greetings fellow intusiasts. i am having difficulties wether to clean or not to clean the cage of my hedge after she gave birth, last april 1 of 2001. the hoglets are 3 weeks old now and have been a ball of fun to watch, however my concern is the safety and cleanliness of them all in their cage. i have only fed (both water & food) them this entire time, and right now there's poop everywhere on the cage and i had noticed that there are already a small army of ants lining up to her cage. when would the ideal time be to clean & replace the wood trimmings on the cage so it would be detrimental to their health?

i hope to hear from you all soon. many thanks and more power!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can't clean the whole cage until babies are weaned and left mom. What you can do is each evening, grab out a handful of dirty shavings, and replace with clean shavings. If you do that each day, the cage will stay reasonably clean. Don't touch her nest or do anything to it.


----------

